# 2 drawbars for MT2 on Clausing 8520/30 ?



## JohnAspinall (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm on the lookout for MT2 tooling for my 8530.  But some of the MT2 tooling takes a drawbar with 3/8-16 UNC thread, and some takes an M10-1.5 metric thread.
It strikes me that it would be faster to make a second drawbar with the other thread, than to hunt down the arbors I want with the drawbars I want.

Anyone done this?  Any pros or cons?


----------



## Briney Eye (Dec 27, 2019)

That's what I did.  It was easy enough to make.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 27, 2019)

The down side is having to match up the wrench, draw bar and accessory every time that you use one.  Personally, I wouldn't do it.  Mixed MM/Inch is a PITA.


----------



## tazzat (Dec 27, 2019)

just use color codes so it's not a problem.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 27, 2019)

Painting all of the collets is going to be iffy.


----------



## JohnAspinall (Dec 27, 2019)

Briney Eye said:


> That's what I did.  It was easy enough to make.


Thanks.  Did you use 3/8" rod for the metric drawbar.  (Slightly undersized.)


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 27, 2019)

I have several machines with MT-2 tooling. 3/8-16 and M10X1.5 are close enough that my tired old eye can't see the difference without both in hand. Color coding sounds like the best solution. I have the metric marked but a Sharpie does wear off after while. Painting sounds good, two colors sounds better. 

Although marked, I know which is which tool and usually just pick up what I need. With several machines, 2 tailstocks, a horizontal mill, a drill press, plus wife's wood lathes, and others, I do put in some effort into keeping track of which has what.

.


----------



## Briney Eye (Dec 27, 2019)

JohnAspinall said:


> Thanks.  Did you use 3/8" rod for the metric drawbar.  (Slightly undersized.)


I just bought some M10 threaded rod.  I have some 3/8" rod, too.  I may do some experimenting.


----------



## Alcap (Mar 27, 2020)

I have the same issue , could the metric arbors , which I would think be hardened , have just the end annealed so I could drill it out and use a 3/8-16"  Heicoil in it  ?


----------



## Briney Eye (Mar 27, 2020)

That sounds like more work than making an M10 drawbar


----------



## Alcap (Mar 27, 2020)

My mill has the " self -releasing " adapter nut at the top , I would  have to back out the set screws each time , or go with a regular style on both


----------



## Bobbycoke (Jul 13, 2020)

Just my thoughts , I color different sizes and use nail polish .......cheap and has its own brush quick drying ..........


----------

